# Best filler heavy glaze?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have used a couple of different products but never really been blown away. At the moment i have ck red moose glaze and zymol hd cleanse. Its primarily for a metallic green but could be used on anything and will only be topped with wax. 

So what are your experiences with these products, discus:thumb:


Oh and i have just realised this is my 1000th post, woo hoo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Prima Amigo has impressed me massively - similar to Black Hole, but a lot easier to use, and IMO leaves a better finish, with more of a filling ability. You can get a sample from Chris too 

Otherwise, most 'fillers' aren't great if I'm honest. I find you get better results using a finishing polish/pad, which doesn't take much longer!

Will you be working by hand?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Prima Amigo has impressed me massively - similar to Black Hole, but a lot easier to use, and IMO leaves a better finish, with more of a filling ability. You can get a sample from Chris too
> 
> Otherwise, most 'fillers' aren't great if I'm honest. I find you get better results using a finishing polish/pad, which doesn't take much longer!
> 
> Will you be working by hand?


No by da where ever possible. The car in question cant really be polished anymore and is waiting for a respray, just want something that fills a bit better than hd cleanse.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely try the Prima then, works very well indeed.

Blackhole is the other main product, but I've had mixed results.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Einszett Waxpolish Soft is a filler heavy AIO.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blackhole's a safe bet. 3m polishing pad glaze for dark cars is pretty similar and is also slightly abrasive, but can be a pig to work with unless you remove it straight away.

I was blown away with achilles prep though, it filled better than blackhole, was easier to use and gave a brilliant finish. I'd have tested the durability of the sealant in it but I can't leave an AIO without topping for some reason


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Blackhole's a safe bet. 3m polishing pad glaze for dark cars is pretty similar and is also slightly abrasive, but can be a pig to work with unless you remove it straight away.
> 
> I was blown away with achilles prep though, it filled better than blackhole, was easier to use and gave a brilliant finish. I'd have tested the durability of the sealant in it but I can't leave an AIO without topping for some reason


Might try a bit of the vallet pro stuff next time i put in order from i4d


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Glossworkz glaze is new to the market and contains fillers. I can't say what it's like although i have a bottle as I haven't used it yet.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Glossworkz glaze is new to the market and contains fillers. I can't say what it's like although i have a bottle as I haven't used it yet.


Yeah think i saw you talking about this the other day. Thing is i liked the ez glaze but would want more filling than that. Would you let me know when you have had chance to try it?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

how about srp seems to be ok


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Lime prime or SRP, although they are the only two I have ever used.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Does the EZ glaze fill then Matt? I thought it was more of a cleaner type thing. Chris has the Achilles Prep in samples too so you can try them both. I'd be interested to hear how you get on mate, I seem to be developing a thing for buying glazes instead of waxes these days.


And well done on the 1000, I passed mine recently too :thumb:; just shows where my life is spent, as well as my money!! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Autobrite Cherry Glaze has excellent filling abilities and can be had in 250ml (I think) for about £5.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> Does the EZ glaze fill then Matt? I thought it was more of a cleaner type thing. Chris has the Achilles Prep in samples too so you can try them both. I'd be interested to hear how you get on mate, I seem to be developing a thing for buying glazes instead of waxes these days.
> 
> And well done on the 1000, I passed mine recently too :thumb:; just shows where my life is spent, as well as my money!! :lol:


Wad up alex, hows things on the job front. I actually spoke to dave today about a few things and was asking about the new glossworks glaze and comparrisons. He said that ez glaze is more a cleaner and gloss amplifier where as glossworks has no cleaning ability but is more filler heavy. And unfortunatly doesn't smell the same either


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The job situation isn't going too bad thanks mate, got a final interview next week so hopefully all is good. :thumb:

Just need permission to spend a bit of time on the car, typical!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Wad up alex, hows things on the job front. I actually spoke to dave today about a few things and was asking about the new glossworks glaze and comparrisons. He said that ez glaze is more a cleaner and gloss amplifier where as glossworks has no cleaning ability but is more filler heavy. And unfortunatly doesn't smell the same either


It dosen't smell bad though.

I'll be using it (possibly) after machining my car. I'll be applying with the makita and understand you apply it till it runs clear, so I kind of don't suspect I'll see any of it's filling properties.

I'm applying it in the hope it boosts protection over winter, something it claims.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Although it's not a glaze, but for filling nothing beats BH Auto Balm.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

What about megs #21 it's a marketed as a sealant but it is supposed to be an excellent filler.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Prima Amigo has impressed me massively - similar to Black Hole, but a lot easier to use, and IMO leaves a better finish, with more of a filling ability. You can get a sample from Chris too
> 
> Otherwise, most 'fillers' aren't great if I'm honest. I find you get better results using a finishing polish/pad, which doesn't take much longer!
> 
> Will you be working by hand?


i agree 100% with RussZS,it's a super product the thing i dont understand is why it isnt more talked about,imo it is better than BH but everyone to their own i suppose:thumb:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Prima Amigo is the best I've used by far (brilliant on darker colours). :thumb::thumb::thumb:
Chem Guys EZ Creme Glaze is good also.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Amigo is brilliant, i've stopped using BH now, if you want extra filling ability use Banana Gloss Wax on top it's the Nuts...

Jeff


----------

